

Imagine Getting 30 Job Offers a Month - fourmii
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/02/imagine-getting-30-job-offers-a-month-it-isnt-as-awesome-as-you-think/284114/

======
markrickert
I DON'T TALK TO RECRUITERS!

I'm amazed at how quickly the reporter turned around that story. I talked to
her yesterday afternoon. Also unexpected: my face in the article, lol.

------
msoad
I used to read every single email I get from recruiters. They used to give me
confidence. Nowadays I don't even open my LinkeIn mailbox:

[http://i.imgur.com/cdDQDu8.png](http://i.imgur.com/cdDQDu8.png)

After being rejected by Google, my only goal in life is to be good enough for
Google. No matter if in that point, I'll be interested in working there or
not. I just want to be that good

~~~
fsk
Maybe you really are good enough for Google, but their hiring process is
hopelessly broken.

It's wrong to view approval from one specific person or corporation as your
benchmark for success.

------
pronoiac
The spam for openings in other states is particularly frustrating for me. I'm
job-hunting, and I have notifications enabled for email - I get my hopes up,
then see that it's (frequently) _that one_ recruiter who just _cannot
remember_ our previous conversations about "I live in San Francisco, and I'm
not moving." Frustrating!

------
talmir
I live and work in Iceland as a software developer (C++, python, javascript
and related libraries) and havent had a single e-mail from a recruiter for the
past two years I've been on linkedIn.

Is this strictly a US problem?

------
geminitojanus
Why do we have to imagine this? This is reality for software engineers on
LinkedIn.

~~~
leknarf
This is non-news for most hackers, but is actually surprising to people
outside of the industry. The atlantic has a wide readership. A lot of people
are having trouble finding any work. They'd be surprised that some people
would find 30 job offers irritating.

